# Toronado Damage IN,KY,OH



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

This afternoon the storms started with reports of a tornado on the ground headed in the direction of Madison IN then into Northern KY then on into OH. Lots of damage from the tornado there are 6 deaths so far. We were spared here where we live. Just a few miles north of us others lost homes, barns, and other damage. You can see some of the damage on WLWT.COM if interested. 
kyfred


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am glad you are alright. This has been a strong system.
It is always sad to learn of lives lost to storms.


----------



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

Glad it missed you,one went north of us,don't know how bad it was yet.I've got to go through holton in. this morning to pick up a kewanee disc .they got hit a couple of years ago but nothing like yesterday.That kind of loss/damage is hard to put into words.
Russ


----------

